
The Haskell Cheatsheet - mshafrir
http://cheatsheet.codeslower.com/
======
cmars232
Great timing, I've been looking at Haskell again lately. This is the third
time around, maybe it will stick with me this time :)

------
jswinghammer
At 13 pages I think this document made the leap from cheatsheet to small
tutorial.

~~~
Periodic
It really is more if a general reference document or a summary.

Most of the Haskell books I've come across are presented in the tutorial style
where they slowly present new concepts. This makes it hard to find simple
definitions for things, as they're scattered throughout the book. This
"cheatsheet" should be handy.

~~~
mbrubeck
Yeah, this is a great companion to Real World Haskell (which is firmly in the
"tutorial, not reference" category).

